# New and saying "Hi!"...



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Michelle I live in Michigan just north of Detroit. I just put a deposit down for a puppy Kathy Ambler at Ambler Havanese is expecting. :clap2: Mom is due February 20th so I should be bringing a puppy home around May 1st. I am so excited!

I've been reading and enjoying everyone's posts and pictures on here. So happy to have found this site, it is filled with so much great information.

I'm sure you will all be hearing much more from me in the coming days, weeks and months while I patiently await the arrival of my new puppy!!

Michelle


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, Michelle! You'll find lots of info here on supplies and everything else!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome Michelle! Yea, another Michigander. I'm in Royal Oak and we have a small group of forum members that get together a few times a year. You'll have to make sure and join us. Once your pup has had all his/her shots, I'd love to get together for a playdate.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum Michele! Can't wait to see picture of your new little puppy.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Michelle!! Hope you can wait for your new pup!

Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Welcome!
I have a pup from Amblers too- he is almost 2 1/2 years old and a goofball!
Kathy is sooo nice, you will like working with her-can't wait to see pics of your new bundle of fluff!


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Jill in Mich said:


> Welcome Michelle! Yea, another Michigander. I'm in Royal Oak and we have a small group of forum members that get together a few times a year. You'll have to make sure and join us. Once your pup has had all his/her shots, I'd love to get together for a playdate.


Play dates sound like a blast! I know I can't wait to take him.her to Partridge Creek shopping with me. LOL!


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Beamer said:


> Welcome to the forum Michelle!! Hope you can wait for your new pup!
> 
> Ryan


Thank you and I don't know if I am going to be able to wait - the anticipation is killing me!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Lina said:


> :welcome: to the forum Michele! Can't wait to see picture of your new little puppy.


That should NOT be a problem - I foresee being picture crazy!


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Welcome!
> I have a pup from Amblers too- he is almost 2 1/2 years old and a goofball!
> Kathy is sooo nice, you will like working with her-can't wait to see pics of your new bundle of fluff!


Oh you do?? I went to a dog show she was showing at last weekend and knew she was the breeder for me - very nice! I talked to probably a dozen before deciding to go with Kathy. She's _fairly _close to me so that was an added bonus.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Michelle! You will learn so much here that will help you with your new puppy that you'll be an expert by the time puppy arrives. This is also a wonderful community of nice people.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Looking forward to seeing pics of your puppy!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Michelle. :welcome: We can't wait to see a picture. You will already be an expert by the time you get that puppy. 
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, another puppy! You'll get great info here and now it's time to shop for your new baby! It's so much fun. Congrats!!!

At least when you get your puppy it will begin to warm up outside, that's something to look forward to.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome, hope all goes well for mommy-havanese and that the time will go fast as you await your pup!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Michelle. I was in touch with Kathy when I was considering a puppy but decided in the end to get an older dog. I wish I had known about the dog show before it occurred would have love to attend. 

I have another friend who recently acquired a gorgeous Hav puppy and sure wish she would introduce herself and her darling little girl, here. She is also in Michigan as I am.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats! Kathy's dogs are beautiful. I can't wait to see pictures.
Jill


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> Yeah, another puppy! You'll get great info here and now it's time to shop for your new baby! It's so much fun. Congrats!!!
> 
> At least when you get your puppy it will begin to warm up outside, that's something to look forward to.


You should see my shopping cart on Amazon! LOL!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome Michelle!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome! Can't wait to see some puppy pics! IWAP


----------

